
The usefulness of dread - fern12
https://aeon.co/essays/dread-accompanies-me-through-life-but-it-is-not-without-consolation
======
m3lani
Anxieties, pain, boredom, and fear are all useful.

~~~
bornonline1
Useful to an extent.

